
Ask HN: Who does enterprise 'IT' really well? And how? - sekasi
As title suggests, the traditional IT tasks like computer requisitions, mirroring, hardware, set up, Helpdesk. I&#x27;d love to know who does it swimmingly and why.
======
CyberFonic
Your question seems to be focused on the hardware infrastructure side of
things? But then you mention 'help-desk' and that suggests you are asking
about buying and supporting masses of PCs.

I am a data center guy, so I would suggest Google being one of the best at
designing, building and running massive numbers of computers. Of course, they
don't exactly follow the IBM/MS 'traditional IT' model.

